# Power Shift Impeller/Auger Hangle Lock Repair



## SnowdIn (Feb 12, 2015)

*Power Shift Impeller/Auger Handle Lock Repair*

Traction-Impeller Handle Interlock Repair

I took care of this needed repair this weekend on my '97 824 Power Shift. (and what a surprise: we were getting *intermittent snow-squalls* today while I was working on it! HAH! Winter is never over in March around here!) 

On my unit, the auger handle would only remain locked down for 15 or 20 seconds after letting it go before it unlatched itself. It started giving me problems last month and was getting worse each time I used it. Inspection found wear on all three of the parts, but especially the locking latch (rounded end with a notch worn in as well) allowing it to gradually slip out of place from vibration and release the mechanism. R&R was straight forward with no surprises; a little fussy lining everything up again with the cross rod but otherwise not bad. Just take your time taking it all apart and note the position and orientation of everything before starting as the photos in the manual are a little fuzzy and vague. 

As an added bonus I discovered the small lock-out lever spring in the power shift control was not attached to the lever and was just flopping around. The lockout lever still functioned, but it's amazing the spring was not lost. It took a bit of effort to get it attached at both ends. Might be worth a look to see if it's still in place on your machine. Even when correctly in place, it's not under a lot of tension. This lever prevents a direct shift between forward and reverse with the traction lever engaged. My understanding is that if this lever fails in this function, the transmission can be destroyed, so I'm glad I noticed the loose spring.

Total cost for the three parts (locking latch, release cam, locking tang) including a new torsion spring was under $30.00. 

Other (major) repairs to this unit over the years have been a new auger/impeller cable (frayed at the lever end), and the impeller bearing. Not bad at all. Wear items replaced include: two auger belts, scraper and chute guides. It still has the original traction belt and HD Skids.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

sounds like something that all powershift owners might want to inspect during the off season


----------



## SnowdIn (Feb 12, 2015)

I agree. FWIW: the small locking latch, which had the most wear and was causing the problem on my machine, can be replaced without taking apart the entire mechanism. It's held in place with a c-clip at the end of of the cross-rod. Just remove the two screws on the cover for access.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

LIKE 1 of these guys.


----------



## SnowdIn (Feb 12, 2015)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> LIKE 1 of these guys.


Hi Powershift93,

That picture you attached makes me think how much I wish that I had either that engine or the Mitsubishi on my '97 824 PS. I can tell the power is down on mine and it's not surprising after all these years, and my question is, would that Briggs on your unit be a direct swap for my snow blower? I know the Tecumseh is no longer available, but are those engines (that's a Briggs, correct?) available for purchase (new) anywhere? (I'm making the assumption here that the engine pictured on your was OEM.) What about the Mitsubishi engine that Toro equipped them with for a while? Another question I have always wondered about was whether or not I could put one of the engines from the larger 28" and 32" on mine as a direct swap? They all look the same when comparing the manuals and parts list as far as swapping in a larger engine, but I have never received an answer to this one way or the other. 

Thank you!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

SnowdIn said:


> Hi Powershift93,
> 
> That picture you attached makes me think how much I wish that I had either that engine or the Mitsubishi on my '97 824 PS. I can tell the power is down on mine and it's not surprising after all these years, and my question is, would that Briggs on your unit be a direct swap for my snow blower? I know the Tecumseh is no longer available, but are those engines (that's a Briggs, correct?) available for purchase (new) anywhere? (I'm making the assumption here that the engine pictured on your was OEM.) What about the Mitsubishi engine that Toro equipped them with for a while? Another question I have always wondered about was whether or not I could put one of the engines from the larger 28" and 32" on mine as a direct swap? They all look the same when comparing the manuals and parts list as far as swapping in a larger engine, but I have never received an answer to this one way or the other.
> 
> Thank you!


 go to BRANDNEWENGINES.COM you can get a new old stock BRIGGS engine. and the swap is a piece of cake. the studs that hold the engine to the frame have to be changed. the 13HP replaced the 8HP THAT WENT ON SR.


----------



## SnowdIn (Feb 12, 2015)

That is great info to know! Thanks!


----------



## Bdpittt (Nov 29, 2015)

I haven't tried the engine swap from the larger machine you are talking about but I will say that most and I repeate most small engines like these share the same mounting hole pattern, shaft diameter and length, and engine rotation. Swapping out the motors is something that wouldn't be very difficult. I am swapping out the original motor on a Toro Power Throw 622 right now with a Harbor Freight Predator motor. The swap is going great. The only snag I've hit up to now was removing the belt pulley from the original motor to install on the new motor. It fraught me all the way off. I might have had less of a fight if I would go out and buy a puller for this sort of thing but since I didn't care about the old motor, it's got a hole in the crankcase big enough to stick a few fingers through, but that's why I bought it cheap. But back to your repower-- shouldn't be a hard swap. As far as getting a new Briggs motor, get a Granger catalog or go online and request one. I think you can find one there or check your local mower places.


----------

